# Question about living costs in Dubai



## oxfordo (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all,

Just a quick question about living costs. My wife and I are holding an offer for a position at Wellington International School. The offer sounds good to us but we are unsure about living costs in Dubai and therefore would appreciate some advice. We would receive a free apartment and both a salary of a little more than 10,000DHS per month each. We would have to finance a car, pay bills, etc. by ourselves. Could we expect to have a good living standard on this kind of salary? We don't have massive expectations in regards to living standards but we would want to save around £1000 a month. Is that realistic?
Any advice about or experience of Wellington International School would also be appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance. We need to let them know by Saturday.
Hope all is well wherever you are.

Oxfordo


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes you should be fine and you'll be able to save the amount you mention provided you don't go crazy with the shopping/brunching, etc. and that's is just the two of you. I assume you don't have kids. If that's the case then is ok. If you do have or plan to have soon then no.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh and make sure you'll like the accomodation ad well. Which area is it?


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

If you are expecting 20,000 DHS per month and free housing, you would have a reasonable lifestyle here but certainly not extravagant. Provided you buy used or regular sized cars (i.e. no massive 4x4s or premium brands) it sounds realistic to be able to save 1000 pounds a month.


----------



## oxfordo (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the quick replies. Very helpful. Unfortunately we don't know where or what the accommodation will be like. But it's good that you point this out as I'll make sure that I find out before we decide. No kids as of yet and not in the near future so that shouldn't be a problem.
Thanks again. I'll keep you updated regarding the accommodation and if we take the job.

Oxfordo


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oxfordo said:


> Wow, thanks for the quick replies. Very helpful. Unfortunately we don't know where or what the accommodation will be like. But it's good that you point this out as I'll make sure that I find out before we decide. No kids as of yet and not in the near future so that shouldn't be a problem.
> Thanks again. I'll keep you updated regarding the accommodation and if we take the job.
> 
> Oxfordo


Please do! Not all the areas in Dubai are nice or convenient so if you let us know where they plan to provide this flat at least the forum members can give you a few points of view on regards to the area. 

Congratulations on the job offers btw


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi that's great news
I've also been offered a job at DEIRA international ... I'm currently based I'n London and will be going out there I'n august.. Shall we all keep I'n touch! Nice to know of other teachers starting out I'n Dubai too


----------



## oxfordo (Feb 16, 2011)

s4ad said:


> Hi that's great news
> I've also been offered a job at DEIRA international ... I'm currently based I'n London and will be going out there I'n august.. Shall we all keep I'n touch! Nice to know of other teachers starting out I'n Dubai too


Congratulations for your job. Should definitely stay in touch. Would you mind if I ask what kind of package they have offered you? I just want to get a sense if our offer is good or not or if we potentially could ask for a slightly better salary. Still waiting for a reply regarding the location of the flat.

Oxfordo


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I made sure the fact I had an MA and my 4 years teaching experience were accounted for.. So use that to judge whether your getting a good deal. 10000 sounds ok I'm getting a little over that . But I don't know how much experience you have. Also our accomodation is apparently villas In mirdiff. That's all I know..


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been once to that school... I don't know how is the people there, but during my visit it was nice and interesting... teachers and students were friendly... I hope you will like it. It's located in a nice area in Dubai... if they provide you with a flat in Marina that would be great.... One bedroom apartments in marina are cheap now... something around 45K.


----------



## oxfordo (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the impression of the school. Heard back from the school regarding the accommodation. They said it could be either Al Barsha, Greens or Marina. I've checked it out on Google Maps and it all seems to be quite central which I guess is promising. Anyone of you live in these areas?
Thanks,
Oxfordo


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I live near Barsha and Marina... Marina (in my opinion) is very nice for a young couple... it's close to the school (as well as Barsha)... you have everything around you... Emirates Mall... Open Beach... Marina Mall... Metro Stations...

I can' tell about the Greens,,, because simply i can't recall where is it exactly, nothing for me to do there... but I think it's close also to Marina and Barsha...

Welcome to our neighborhood 



oxfordo said:


> Thanks for the impression of the school. Heard back from the school regarding the accommodation. They said it could be either Al Barsha, Greens or Marina. I've checked it out on Google Maps and it all seems to be quite central which I guess is promising. Anyone of you live in these areas?
> Thanks,
> Oxfordo


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

oxfordo said:


> Thanks for the impression of the school. Heard back from the school regarding the accommodation. They said it could be either Al Barsha, Greens or Marina. I've checked it out on Google Maps and it all seems to be quite central which I guess is promising. Anyone of you live in these areas?
> Thanks,
> Oxfordo


All the 3 areas are nice so you'll be ok. The Marina all high rises, is full of amenities and close to the beach. The Greens is low rises and a few high rises, but lots of green and trees which is very nice. Al Barsha still has a lot of sand but a great location, near Mall of Emirates, supermarkets, lots of shops, etc.

All good areas really.


----------



## oxfordo (Feb 16, 2011)

Just to update everyone. We have accepted the job offer and will come to Dubai in August! Thanks a lot for all the help. It's great to get this kind of help when making such a big decision. I'll put another update as soon as we know where our accommodation will be. Let's hope it's the marina...
Oxfordo


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations Oxfordo!! August = Sauna time  be warned that the summer will be at its HOTTEST! 

Hope you guys like it here. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations  that's good... You will stay the whole day under AC is august


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey I accepted my offer too 
It's based I'n festival city so about 30 min from Marina I'n cab  
I'll prob be coming out I'n aug too.. Let's def exchange details


----------

